# why did your god create a sun that will soon burn out ?



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jun 27, 2014)

why did your god give life a time limit ? we all know our sun will burn out soon enough and all life on this planet will cease to exist why is that ? and why was there no mention of this in any of the holy books or scripture ?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 27, 2014)

Im sure that we will colonize other planets before our sun burns out.

Maybe in the future, we will be able to move planets to new star systems, using nuclear fusion powered rockets.

It also might be possible, in the future, to move solar systems to a better area; using SOLAR LASERS.

None of this is proven yet, but maybe one day, science will catch up to My prophecies.

At the very least, Im sure that before our sun burns out, we will colonize other star systems with a good planet and a good star.

~PEACE~


----------



## moving_shadow (Jun 27, 2014)

the whole point behind life is to survive, and the way life survives is through progression

if everything was static then there would be no point to do anything, the fact that the sun is going to burn out is immaterial, before then other stars may explode which may sends bursts of gamma rays our way, an asteroid may knock into earth etc, the sun dying is really moot and if we haven't figured a way to get off this planet in 1bn years from now, then we really do deserve to fry when the sun eventually becomes a red giant.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jun 27, 2014)

burn out soon??? a few billion years is hardly soon. we will have destroyed each other/ourselves wayyy before the sun burns out....


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jun 27, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Im sure that we will colonize other planets before our sun burns out.
> 
> Maybe in the future, we will be able to move planets to new star systems, using nuclear fusion powered rockets.
> 
> ...


so you think it was your farthers plan for us to somehow escape his 'wonderfull creation ' ? why did he just not make a sun that burns forever .


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jun 27, 2014)

moving_shadow said:


> the whole point behind life is to survive, and the way life survives is through progression
> 
> if everything was static then there would be no point to do anything, the fact that the sun is going to burn out is immaterial, before then other stars may explode which may sends bursts of gamma rays our way, an asteroid may knock into earth etc, the sun dying is really moot and if we haven't figured a way to get off this planet in 1bn years from now, then we really do deserve to fry when the sun eventually becomes a red giant.


why would a god let that happen to his creation surely he must of made the asteroids etc , why the fuck would he do that ?
seems a bit sick really .


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jun 27, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> burn out soon??? a few billion years is hardly soon. we will have destroyed each other/ourselves wayyy before the sun burns out....


yes very soon in terms of time , the sun will burn out very soon , human time is just a tiny fraction of real time .what we see as a long time is a mere fraction when you look at the universe .


----------



## vostok (Jun 27, 2014)

Humans(Americans and Chinese) will fuck this planet long before the sun expires, just take a look around


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jun 27, 2014)

vostok said:


> Humans(Americans ans Chinese) will fuck this planet long before the sun expires, just take a look around


surely if something created this great place , it wouldnt allow that to happen ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 27, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> yes very soon in terms of time , the sun will burn out very soon , human time is just a tiny fraction of real time .what we see as a long time is a mere fraction when you look at the universe .


Someone has been smoking a little too much weed and vegging out with COSMOS. 

In terms of time....hahahah 

With god, we will be gone before this happens. Without god, we will be gone before this happens.

Either way, who gives a fuck.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jun 27, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Someone has been smoking a little too much weed and vegging out with COSMOS.
> 
> In terms of time....hahahah
> 
> ...


you should give a fuck if you care about truth .


----------



## vostok (Jun 27, 2014)

the assumption that god made man in his own image, so he obviously has a fucked sense of humor, and was jerking around when he/it built the solar system, obviously god was young and inexperienced in such matters ...or is their NO god...go figure but the human brain has a region just for creativity the same place god and fairies exist


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## vostok (Jun 27, 2014)

to many insecure humans is the need to believe, like once you die, their must be more, if there was no god, humans would have to make one up, just to control the rest of the human race, whether budda, sarcen, or christen.
we can send ship to the end of the solar system, but still can't find an reasonable evidence of these gods, why is that he's 2000 years old? now ...


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jun 27, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Someone has been smoking a little too much weed and vegging out with COSMOS.
> 
> In terms of time....hahahah
> 
> ...


if you dont give a fuck then why bother even replying ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank god... no more debate about global warming.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jun 27, 2014)

flaming pie ..............


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 27, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> flaming pie ..............


ThE sAtIvA hIgh...


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jun 27, 2014)

ha ha gotta give it to you ................you have no knowledge of life but you really know how to download a good gif .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)

you have to decode the mesage of sublimes homie.. dam i didnt know this dude droped the N word so many times it was edited realy nice on the album.. lolz fucken crazzy right??


----------



## moving_shadow (Jun 27, 2014)

I forgot its pointless trying to have meaningful discussions on the internet, yet alone on a forum. Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 27, 2014)

moving_shadow said:


> I forgot its pointless trying to have *meaningless* discussions on the internet, yet alone on a forum. Thank you for reminding me.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 27, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> why did your god give life a time limit ? we all know our sun will burn out soon enough and all life on this planet will cease to exist why is that ? and why was there no mention of this in any of the holy books or scripture ?


That's going to be billions of years from now. The moon will escape its orbit long before then, causing the Earth's axis to wobble drastically, and making life nearly impossible due to extremes in weather. Still, even that's billions of years away.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 27, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> so you think it was your farthers plan for us to somehow escape his 'wonderfull creation ' ? why did he just not make a sun that burns forever .


I'm not saying that this is practical, but its possible just to keep adding hydrogen to the sun, to keep it burning until you run out of hydrogen.

But where are you going to find enough hydrogen, to keep it burning "forever"?

~PEACE~


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 27, 2014)

my first problem with your question is that i don't think any god created the sun, it just is, same as all life in the universe.
secondly, if i were to believe in a typical man in the clouds, say a christian god at that, the answer would be very easy.. that sort of god is mean, and isn't his whole thing to repent so one can get into heaven? that right there tells me he didn't ever expect people to live forever, therefore he didn't really care if the sun where to go dark in billions of years..
my $.02


----------



## moving_shadow (Jun 28, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm not saying that this is practical, but its possible just to keep adding hydrogen to the sun, to keep it burning until you run out of hydrogen.
> 
> But where are you going to find enough hydrogen, to keep it burning "forever"?
> 
> ~PEACE~



Not even in theory, spent fuel eventually turns into iron destroying the star.

If you add more hydrogen, the star will just get bigger speeding up the process of destruction. The irony is that our sun is already small and will burn for much longer than most stars.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 28, 2014)

moving_shadow said:


> Not even in theory, spent fuel eventually turns into iron destroying the star.
> 
> If you add more hydrogen, the star will just get bigger speeding up the process of destruction. The irony is that our sun is already small and will burn for much longer than most stars.


Thanks for correcting Me.

Im not a scientist, so sometimes I just guess at things.

~PEACE~


----------



## moving_shadow (Jun 29, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thanks for correcting Me.
> 
> Im not a scientist, so sometimes I just guess at things.
> 
> ~PEACE~


me neither, but I watch a lot of documentaries, and that is sort of where I got my understanding of stars and the universe


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 17, 2014)

Suns create every element known to us internally. One at a time by atoms colliding and producing the next element in the order. Every element gives off new energy when its created keeping the star alive, until nothing is left but iron. Iron is the only element that absorbs more energy than it releases. once iron is made the sun loses its gravital center and begins to expand. Once it expands enough, it will go boom.... and elements will go shooting through the universe. Star dust


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 17, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> why did your god give life a time limit ? we all know our sun will burn out soon enough and all life on this planet will cease to exist why is that ? and why was there no mention of this in any of the holy books or scripture ?


Soon burn out?

I assure you the sun won't be burning out anytime soon we are in revelations now. GOD uses the universe to display events it's a giant clock counting down to when GOD will make all things which are Old New.




 - *Predicts the war currently happening in Israel. Right on time with Blood moon tetrad.*


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jul 17, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Soon burn out?
> 
> I assure you the sun won't be burning out anytime soon we are in revelations now. GOD uses the universe to display events it's a giant clock counting down to when GOD will make all things which are Old New.
> 
> ...


LOL they have been fighting for years , so the prediction is nonsense .


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 17, 2014)

*POPE DELACRES ONE WORLD RELIGION AND TO ERASE DOCTRINE aka THE BIBLE FROM EXSISTENCE. *


----------



## mudminer (Jul 17, 2014)

An old pastor of mine once told me that "Some people are so heavenly minded that they are no earthly good.". I def think ghost buster/driver (wtfe) falls into that category.


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 17, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> *POPE DELACRES ONE WORLD RELIGION AND TO ERASE DOCTRINE aka THE BIBLE FROM EXSISTENCE. *


I stopped watching after the first video.... but i believe this is the what went down with luther and the catholic church

Luther took the catholic bible and translated it from Latin. Before this, the catholic church had the power to interpret the word of the book however they deemed fit because they had the only copies, and the common people could not read latin. The catholics also had a complete monopoly on all donations to church and god.

Luther thought it was important for the masses to be able to understand, and interpret the word for themselves, so he translated and gave out the good book to the masses.

A lot of denominations really did started purely for offerings, using *fence laws and subtle differences in interpretation to split off other denominations. Some, many, all or none solely started with intent of taxing their congregation and running religion as a business. 

I personally believe that if you fallow the ten comandments and live an honest life filled with love, then you can build a relationship with the holy spirit and and it will guide you down your path. I also believe its incredibly important to respect others views and interpretations, as everyone is different and needs it to relate to them and their unique experiences; and if they are good people, no use causing a muck putting their belief under a microscope. If they have faith, and a yearning for a relationship with the holy spirit, it will be with them just as much as it is with you, no matter the subtle or drastic differences in your belief. 

Live your life well, find happiness through love of all things, be an example. If asked, always openly express your love of god and the blessings he brings, even your personal beliefs. But if you start throwing out your interpretations of the word as more than interpretation, could that be considered blasphemy if expressed as fact? I do appreciate people spreading the good word, but doing it too blatantly, i feel, can sometimes have a negative affect. A lot of times it occurs when examining the good book under a microscope IMO. People get defensive about their beliefs and non beliefs, so tread lightly is all im saying.

Tackle the big ten, then surrender yourself to your faith and realise your path is not the same as everyone elses. 

I would think it could take a lifetime filled with love and loss to reach the enlightenment needed to preach interpretation of the book as hard fact that relates to all equally.

Maybe thays why the catholic church was set up the way it was, to have the oldest, most enlightened people interpreting the word as one gospel as to not create diversity through the love of the same thing.

However, man will falter and subside to temptation, sadness, greed etc., so it is important to keep corruption out of the church if unified. I have a hunch corruption may have been a reason for the translation and spread of the book in the first place, but that is 100% pure personal speculation.


*fence laws are all the subtle rules in the bible that if interpretted sctictly enough, would make it seem impossible to be granted passage to heaven.


As I see it, could even have been a scare tactic to get people to give more offerings to make up for their shortcomings. Whether thats an accurate depiction who knows, but seems logical there would be business minded men posing as godly men for free money once a week... then once money is involved it turns from religion to politics... once politics start, so does control. Whats best for controlling the masses?

Statistics woukd show that people much smarter than I, throughout history have detirmined the answere to that is!!!........

FEAR!

Still works today in world politics... economic polotics... legislative politics.... AND religion.


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 17, 2014)

mudminer said:


> An old pastor of mine once told me that "Some people are so heavenly minded that they are no earthly good.". I def think ghost buster/driver (wtfe) falls into that category.


Would you say my approach falls into the same category? Its lengthy, but i did try and remain anti-objectional.


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 17, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> LOL they have been fighting for years , so the prediction is nonsense .


In all honesty what weight does your argument of the length these two sides have been fighting hold?


I think a prophecy could go either way. Could be considered miraculous if the fighting started just before, but it holds just as much if not more weight that the fight has lasted this long with no reconciliation. And all the way up to the prophesized date date at that. 

If they hadnt been fighting this entire time, how could you decipher prophecy from chance. Destinction from one random act vs decades of unresolve... 

"Satans biggest feat was convincing man he doesnt exist"


----------



## mudminer (Jul 17, 2014)

I would not. You seem to me, to be a normal, reasonable human being who is perfectly capable of articulation without needing someone elses dumbass video to form his thoughts for him.


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thanks for correcting Me.
> 
> Im not a scientist, so sometimes I just guess at things.
> PEACE~


Honestly bro, if you focused the energy you use blogging on learning science and chemistry, you might come up with something brilliant, as it certainly seemsnyou thinknoutise the box


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 17, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> why did your god give life a time limit ? we all know our sun will burn out soon enough and all life on this planet will cease to exist why is that ? and why was there no mention of this in any of the holy books or scripture ?





ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> why would a god let that happen to his creation surely he must of made the asteroids etc , why the fuck would he do that ?
> seems a bit sick really .





ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> why would a god let that happen to his creation surely he must of made the asteroids etc , why the fuck would he do that ?
> seems a bit sick really .


If the point you're trying to make is that a decent God wouldn't do evil / twisted shit so he probably doesn't really exist then I'd take it from a different angle than "only billions of years to survive" - how about why the fuck would he create something as disgusting/destructive as humans? Or maybe why would children be born with diseases like AIDs? Why would the majority of life forms on earth have to kill another life form to survive? Probably cuz God is some shit humans made up n nature doesn't give a shit about emotions or a completely human fabricated sense of what's "right and wrong".


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 17, 2014)

mudminer said:


> I would normal, reasonable human being who is perfectly capable of articulation without needing someone elses dumbass video to form his thoughts for him.


Well, the ability to articulate is more present in some... 

The problem with using videos like that, is the person who posted took key concepts within it that went along with their belief. But just throwing it out without any insights into which concepts he indeeds values or discredits, makes it seem more like propaganda. 

The first video was a chopped history with a leftwing commentator chopping up a huge sector of people's belief...


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 17, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> If the point a decent God wouldn't do evil / twisted shit so he probably doesn't really exist then I'd take it from a different angle than "only billions of years to survive" - how about why the fuck would he create something as disgusting/destructive as humans? Or maybe why would children be born with diseases like AIDs? Why would the majority of life forms on earth have to kill another life form to survive? Probably cuz God is some shit humans made up n nature doesn't give a shit about emotions or a completely human fabricated sense of what's "right and wrong".


Thats something ive often struggled with. But god isnt doing the evil twisted shit... satans biggest feat was convincing man he does not exist.

What ive detirmined (just my personal opinion) is that god created humans yes, but not to be disgusting and destructive. He gave us all free choice to live how we see fit. In his image. Religion is just the guide to enlightenment. An enlightenment that actually teaches selflessness and warns against the temptations and evils that do bring mankind constant pain and struggle. Did god give those children aids? Absolutely not. A huge reason the AIDs virus got out of control was the greed and lack of morals of a corporation that held the contract to supply needles for vaccinations in Africa. They were using reusable seringes when steralization supplies were inadequate as well as in short demand. Between lack of sanitation amd needle sticks, diseases were being spread faster than ever. After this was brought to light, a disposable needle was devised that once used, would contract into the chamber, and could not poke anyone. This new prototype also cost pennies on the dollar to produce And was disposable after one use. The total cost of using a disposable needle once was cheaper than The cost of the reusable needles especially when factoring in the cist if sanitatiin supplies.

However the corporation was making so much money from their needles, antibiotics, and cleaning supolies off of the desperate, disease stricken people; that they sent their lobbyists and checkbooks to washington DC and shut the new company down. All because the new company had a cheaper solution to saving lives...

Greed and evil drives a lot of the richest most powerful people in the world... they couldnt have gotten where they are without making immoral calls in the favor of *those made up moral lines* you refer to.

thats not god, its the opposite. The bible does say Satan has control of the earth, because god wants to test his childrens love. What exactly to take from that im not sure yet. But it holds great significance to me. 

I resoect your belief, but all the unbelievable stories about giant boays, burning bushes, parting seas... they play a part in the word of god, but dont let being critical hide the significance of a book that advises to consume all with love andd respect and dignity. 

How can something, that if embraced leads to happiness, love, selflesness and joy be considered wicked, twisted or sick?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 17, 2014)

hydroMD said:


> Honestly bro, if you focused the energy you use blogging on learning science and chemistry, you might come up with something brilliant, as it certainly seemsnyou thinknoutise the box


Thanks bro.

I have ADD, so its hard for Me to focus for long periods of time.

I am actually going to try and publish My autobiography soon.

I have a few inventions. I actually tried to patent one of My inventions through a company called "Invent Help", but they said that they didn't even do a patent search on My invention. I paid this company for three months to do the patent search, but they just refunded My money. I bet "Invent Help" stole My invention.

My invention was a novel electronic device, that I called a "Bipolar Voltage Divider". Its a novel analog electronic device. I came up with this invention in the year 2001, when I was a Sophmore in high school.

~PEACE~


----------



## mudminer (Jul 17, 2014)

That's why one should use ones OWN words to communicate ones OWN thoughts. People SHARE vids here quite often, but when they're used (quite often by this particular individual) as a sole means of communication, I find it rude and mindless. It would really be nice if he would use half the time he spends finding and posting these "junk" videos and educate himself about what he's trying to say and just type those thoughts out like a normal person.


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 17, 2014)

hydroMD said:


> I resoect your belief, but all the unbelievable stories about giant boays, burning bushes, parting seas... they play a part in the word of god, but dont let being critical hide the significance of *a book that advises to consume all with love andd respect and dignity.*


Unless you're gay. lol.

No but in all honesty I think religion is a good thing - perfect thing to keep the masses at bay and instill morals in them while trying to prevent chaos n keeping SOME order in society. I just can't truly believe in something that's been very clearly fabricated. When it comes to the Bible there are too many conflicting things for me to accept it... It's been re-written - by man. It's accepted interpretations are...interpreted by man. It's consumed other religions and taken many pagan stories and holidays and integrated them into it's own versions. Until God floats down and shakes my hand it'll be more like a Santa Claus or Easter Bunny for adults in my mind.

The big issue with religion for me is that there are dozens of religions in different regions where they all think theirs is the correct one - and if you weren't born in those regions you won't be exposed to those religions - and if you aren't exposed to them, you couldn't believe in them - but if you don't believe in them you are going to hell...makes no sense to me. Why would a God that wants people to believe in it/him/her create situations where people could never have a chance to do so? That really fucks it up for me.


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 17, 2014)

While the bible has been translated and interpretted and passed down over centuries, it is my hope that the core teachings of it cannot be mistaken or misinterpretted. It could really just be the ten commandments for all i know, but i feel significance through the practice of my faith that i had never known before I started to get a glimpse of what enlightenment is to me. I still get mad, swear, cuss, fight and make mistakes. But I actively try and improve myself daily, help others, spread love and live life with no regrets.


To have reservations about something with such drastic polar opinions by society just shows you are not a blind sheep. Churches like the westboro baptist church, and all the anti gay rightwing orthodox asshokesgive religion a bad name. No way god can hate someone for the way they love.. i dont buy it. I do buy that maybe some of this was added to influence baby making backnin the day, because kingdoms needed soldiers, and two dudes in love do not produce the offspring needed to catapult a society.





ayr0n said:


> Unless you're gay. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.

Ill tell you right now that I have and in many ways still feel the same way. I dont pretend to kniw the whoke story of religion, it is in part based on faith, as everyones religion is. But whether its buddism, the quran, jewish, christian, catholic, christian, there is unmistakable good that can be taken from each. Good that i believe is the backbone of the real gospel. Selflessness and love. And if someone can embrace the teachings in any religion, that can only spread goodness, then I dont thinknit matters what religion you practice, god will enter your heart and he will know your true intentions. People need to cast away the man made policies that restrict and segregate the people. Stop spreading religion by oppression and fear, and start to embrace what it really is...


The eternalization of all things good. A path to enlightenment and true happiness.


And while i believe there are many different types of enlightenment (chemical, achievement, success, love etc) Religious enlightenment and the feeling of constant joy is so far the most powerful and unique form of enlightenment i have reached personally.


Sorry if im going off on tangents... im home sick and at a brownie when i woke up...

Feeling a bit chemically enlightened atm


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> I have ADD, so its hard for Me to focus for long periods of time.
> 
> ...


Yes, but you need the science behind these ideas to be sound before you can claim them as personal propert. ADD is not a learning disorder, i think its just a persinality type. If someone with ADD is passiinate aboit something they can accomolish amazing things.

Now honestly, what will do the world more good, your auto biography or your souped up shock therapy bipolar voltage segregator machine... eh.. eh? You should stop wasting time on these forums, you wont find your breakthrough here


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 17, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Unless you're gay. lol.
> 
> 
> No but in all honesty I think religion is a good thing - perfect thing to keep the masses at bay and instill morals in them while trying to prevent chaos n keeping SOME order in society. I just can't truly believe in something that's been very clearly fabricated. When it comes to the Bible there are too many conflicting things for me to accept it... It's been re-written - by man. It's accepted interpretations are...interpreted by man. It's er religions and taken many pagan stories and holidays and integrated them into it's own versions. Until God floats down and shakes my hand it'll be more like a Santa Claus or Easter Bunny for adults in my mind.




Sidenote: From a completely unbiased point of view, could you envision a time people could have lived by the core values if religion? Blind and unwarrented love, respect, unity and trust? I think so. Only takes one wolf in a world of sheep to seperate the herd. And that wolf, in my interpretation, would be satans influence on man.



Am i sounding like a religious nutjob yet?!?!


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you for some conversation with substance ayr0n. I find that harder and harder to come by these days.


Seems hard for people to carry on a converation without pushing peoples buttons... i even struggle with it on here with the trolls lurking.


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 17, 2014)

hydroMD said:


> Sidenote: From a completely unbiased point of view, could you envision a time people could have lived by the core values if religion? Blind and unwarrented love, respect, unity and trust? I think so. Only takes one wolf in a world of sheep to seperate the herd. And that wolf, in my interpretation, would be satans influence on man.
> 
> 
> 
> Am i sounding like a religious nutjob yet?!?!


Getting there haha. J/P



hydroMD said:


> Thank you for some conversation with substance ayr0n. I find that harder and harder to come by these days.
> 
> 
> Seems hard for people to carry on a converation without pushing peoples buttons... i even struggle with it on here with the trolls lurking.


Yeah to be honest man - not to bash religious people or anything - but out of most of the religion advocates I've talked to you seem to have a wayyy more sensical approach to it...when people straight up live by the exact words n the bible n try to preach lines n stuff as some type of proof for God being true it's a big turn off - but with you saying that there is a lot that's open for interpretation and not knowing exactly what is and isn't true...I can appreciate that. There's certainly a lot of good aspects of religion whether I believe in the reasoning behind them or not.


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 17, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Getting there haha. J/P
> 
> 
> Yeah to be honest man - not to bash religious people or anything - but out of most of the religion advocates I've talked to you seem to have a wayyy more sensical approach to it...when people straight up live by the exact words n the bible n try to preach lines n stuff as some type of proof for God being true it's a big turn off - but with you saying that there is a lot that's open for interpretation and not knowing exactly what is and isn't true...I can appreciate that. There's certainly a lot of good aspects of religion whether I believe in the reasoning behind them or not.


Im glad you can see that. All id ask from anyone is to keep an open mind. 

I know athiests and agnistics with great outlooks on life that i consider great people, but without the love and acceptance of something so poetic and beautiful that has made it through thousands of years of adversity, I dont know of any other way to eternalize that beauty and love into anything else other than one devine god. 

Nothing else would be worthy of my complete blind faith, and nothing less could have blessed me the way he has seemed to thus far.


All things can be taken from you. Your family, money, limbs, sanity... but if you can find real love in something that cannot be taken from you (love in an everlasting savior), you hold a weapon against life's adversity that not many have had the chance to truly wield. Once you start to feel consumed by love, it feels like negativity starts leaving your life, and it makes room for improved growth. I can only describe it as P90X for your soukd and mental health.

Maybe religion is a trick that releases the chemicals humans only get when they experience true love. Maybe to fall into some alternate reality where you fully and completely love this lord and savior, is the metaphor the bible teaches as a path to happiness passed down through stories....

Or maybe god does exist and its not a trick, but indeed the essence of beauty, guidance and love. 

To fill yourself with love is the only way to live and coexist with people with such vast differences.

Tread lightly with an ooen mind and heart. No need to be a sheep, but surely something to keep an open quandry about.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 17, 2014)

hydroMD said:


> I personally believe that if you fallow the ten comandments and live an honest life filled with love, then you can build a relationship with the holy spirit and and it will guide you down your path. and if they are good people, no use causing a muck putting their belief under a microscope. If they have faith, and a yearning for a relationship with the holy spirit, it will be with them just as much as it is with you, no matter the subtle or drastic differences in your belief.
> 
> Tackle the big ten, then surrender yourself to your faith and realise your path is not the same as everyone elses.


i'm no bible scholar, but i think you may have left something out. i believe that you must confess/say/believe, that Jesus was born through immaculate conception, to the virgin mary. and that he came here as the ultimate sacrifice for the sins of the world, and we admit our sins to Him, and ask forgiveness. he died for our sins, and i think the Holy Trinity too, lol.


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 17, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> i'm no bible scholar, but i think you may have left something out. i believe that you must confess/say/believe, that Jesus was born through immaculate conception, to the virgin mary. and that he came here as the ultimate sacrifice for the sins of the world, and we admit our sins to Him, and ask forgiveness. he died for our sins, and i think the Holy Trinity too, lol.


Those are certainly a parts of the christian religion. I usually try and focus on the basis of meanings to me when discussing these things. I do believe its important to accept jesus as our savior. To ask him for forgiveness and to come into our hearts. I dont however believe someone can do this absent being privey to the holy spirit. Its just too crazy a concept for most to take a complete blind leap of faith over something so trivial as religion and a percieved history a mellinia old... Its completely logical to wonder if the bible has been re written by victors of wars and those who would manipulate it to serve their selfish agendas... I just have reached a place that my personal connection with my ideals of religion has made blind faith feel like i habe experienced vision for tje first time.


It is hard to keep my approach sensible the farther i advance in my faith. There are harsh realities and personal struggles you encounter when deciphering religion and what is best taken from it. A lot of people that would turn you off with their approach might call my watered down approach and open mindedness blasphemy... but like i said, the god i love knows my intentions


Im definately no scholar either  Just speak from the heart

I get a little too sappy when diving into these subjects


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> It also might be possible, in the future, to move solar systems to a better area; using SOLAR LASERS.


sounds fantastic , tell me more about these solar lasers


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 17, 2014)

.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 17, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> sounds fantastic , tell me more about these solar lasers


I actually made a thread about the "solar lasers", many months ago.

Go to the link below to read about My theory on "solar lasers".

Georges theory on how to move solar systems!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/georges-theory-on-how-to-move-solar-systems.745340/

Go to the link above to read about My theory on "solar lasers".

Also, you can check out My FREE online autobiography if I interest you.

Click on the link below to go on a mind trip.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442

Click on the link above to go on a mind trip.

I have youtube videos of Myself in that thread. I disclose all of My "deepest darkest secrets" in that thread too. That thread, My autobiography, is very exciting, and you should learn a lot. I talk about all of the craziest $hit that I believe in, in the link above.

Feel free to check out both links that I posted. It should be very exciting.

~PEACE~


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 17, 2014)

i just wanted a brief summary of the scientific principles involved if that's ok


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 17, 2014)

Actually this war just started back up, always enemies but not rockets flying into Israel.
Major changes for Israel and the world this time.
Right on time after the first blood moon... More blood moons and eclipse ahead this year. Will be awesome make sure to observe them! This Tetrad of events just one prophecy and warning like the Sky Trumpets, pope one world anti Christ religion ect ect


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 17, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> i just wanted a brief summery of the scientific principles involved if that's ok


A "solar laser" is a term that I coined, because I just made it up a few years ago.

A "solar laser" is just surrounding a star with mirrors, to focus the electromagnetic energy, to do work. I'm sure that even if you could harvest 80% of a stars energy output, it would be like controlling millions of nuclear bombs, to do work. 

I would use the SOLAR LASERS to create new seas, grand canyons, lakes, rivers, ocean channels, tunnels, etc., etc.. If you wanted to carve the earth, these SOLAR LASERS would be able to do the job.

I also believe that it might be possible to move a star and a solar system if enough SOLAR LASERS are pointed at a star. I do know that light can push on things, but this is just conjecture.

Please read My thread on SOLAR LASERS, if you want to know more.

~PEACE~


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 17, 2014)

do you think that flat white paint would be acceptable ? 

i think this would work out cheaper than mirrors as i think the mirrors would need to be on the large side 
flat white paint is also more reflective than a mirror


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 17, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> do you think that flat white paint would be acceptable ?
> 
> i think this would work out cheaper than mirrors as i think the mirrors would need to be on the large side
> flat white paint is also more reflective than a mirror


Yeah, whatever.

Mylar is more reflective then flat white paint, if I'm not mistaken.

Whatever reflects the most light would work best.

I also failed to mention that My SOLAR LASERS could act like a global climate controller too. You could block some light near the equator, or where ever, and you could shine extra light to make the winters less cold.

But My SOLAR LASERS might not be built for thousands of years, so its just science fiction right now.

~PEACE~


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 17, 2014)

hydro used the word, "religion," a few times. religion is a man-made product. Christianity is not a religion.


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 17, 2014)

Lil nit picky shagsalot... im sure i itterated my points clearly enough for you to decipher my posts.


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 17, 2014)

Christianity not a religion? 

What category would it fall under in your opinion?


Silky Shagsalot said:


> hydro used the word, "religion," a few times. religion is a man-made product. Christianity is not a religion.


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> A "solar laser" is a term that I coined, because I just made it up a few years ago.
> 
> A "solar laser" is just surrounding a star with mirrors, to focus the electromagnetic energy, to do work. I'm sure that even if you could harvest 80% of a stars energy output, it would be like controlling millions of nuclear bombs, to do work.
> 
> ...


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yeah, whatever.
> 
> Mylar is more reflective then flat white paint, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> ...


yes i did consider mylar but think of the cost
you would need many rolls of mylar to reflect the energy of a star 
i need a fair bit just to reflect the light back from my grow lights

so i was thinking you could paint some nearby celestial bodies flat white
im sure it would work out cheaper than mylar


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 17, 2014)

hydroMD said:


> View attachment 3206528


Yeah, the "SOLAR LASERS" are just one of My prophecies.

I have many prophecies.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 17, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> yes i did consider mylar but think of the cost
> you would need many rolls of mylar to reflect the energy of a star
> i need a fair bit just to reflect the light back from my grow lights
> 
> ...


I could care less what you use to reflect the light, its about using natures nuclear power to do massive work.

Its not like its going to happen any time soon. This prophecy is for the distant future.

~PEACE~


----------



## Sativied (Jul 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I could care less what you use to reflect the light, its about using natures nuclear power to do massive work.
> 
> Its not like its going to happen any time soon. This prophecy is for the distant future.
> 
> ~PEACE~


How much?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I could care less what you use to reflect the light, its about using natures nuclear power to do massive work.
> 
> Its not like its going to happen any time soon. This prophecy is for the distant future.
> 
> ~PEACE~


you could of told me you cunt, i just ordered 1000 tins of flat white paint from my pal dave he works for the council 
gonna have to phone him now and see if he will keep it for me for about 10,000 years


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 18, 2014)

christianity is a belief, not a religion. 
i guess that's very debatable, lol... maybe they're all off-shoots of each other. when they were making my dog-tags i said my religion was christian, and they said that wasn't a religion. well uncle sam oughta know, right?


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 18, 2014)

Maybe because there are many branches of christianity? Im stumped on that one...

Thanks for your service brotha


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 18, 2014)

Sativied said:


> How much?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jul 18, 2014)

its funny though isnt it, we(nassa) are observing as we speak new stars (suns) being created out in space and i dont see any god getting involved .
how can people claim a god made our star/sun yet we are observing stars being created and stars dying out all over the universe without any god helping ?


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 18, 2014)

They already have the technology to fly pretty damn far away, but relativity would apply and the people on board would never see earth in that decade or century again.

There are just no known habitable planets.


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> A "solar laser" is a term that I coined, because I just made it up a few years ago.
> 
> A "solar laser" is just surrounding a star with mirrors, to focus the electromagnetic energy, to do work. I'm sure that even if you could harvest 80% of a stars energy output, it would be like controlling millions of nuclear bombs, to do work.
> 
> ...


Rather than focusing on scientific inventions - since they require...you know...science - you could always just start a religion. Could be the next L. Ron Hubbard or even a Jesus of sorts...


----------



## JSJ (Jul 18, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> its funny though isnt it, we(nassa) are observing as we speak new stars (suns) being created out in space and i dont see any god getting involved .
> how can people claim a god made our star/sun yet we are observing stars being created and stars dying out all over the universe without any god helping ?


Your science is wrong. NASA might be witnessing new stars being born, but those stars(Suns) were born millions of years ago. Even though light is the fastest thing we humans know, it still takes millions of years for that light to travel across the heavens. I am sure as you look up at the night sky tonight, some of those stars are already burnt out, but light is still and will be traveling for years to come.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jul 18, 2014)

very true , so we agree it wasnt created 6 to 10 000 years ago ?


----------



## JSJ (Jul 18, 2014)

To answer the ops question, in God's big plan, he will return for us, to take us to his kingdom, way before the sun will ever burn out. In God's kingdom there is no need for the sun, because the holy spirit lights the entire kingdom.


----------



## JSJ (Jul 18, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> very true , so we agree it wasnt created 6 to 10 000 years ago ?


Absolutely not, the big bang was real, but who started the big bang?????


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 18, 2014)

The earth is only like 20 years old bro. Dino bones are sum baawlshit! Proof that stars don't get formed anymore: http://creationscience4kids.com/do-scientists-really-see-stars-forming-today/

Stars aren't formed God just kinda gave em to us for fun.



lmfao.









Alright I gotta get outa this thread. Been fun guys.


----------



## Doer (Jul 18, 2014)

Why is there a who? That is the trap of all religion, this Otherness Supreme. No. That is your SELF you experience. There is an experience of godness, but no God.

Think about it. Who says there even is a Creator? Why does something have to be created? Why can't it just be?

I'll tell you. Time is a myth. Time is not happening. It was made up. There was no beginning. The universe created us and we created God.


I can see that far more easily, than this silly logic of WHO?

We Created ourselves within the Image of OurSelves.

In our own Image. Get it? This universe is our image we are in.

The Universe made us within its own image.


----------



## Doer (Jul 18, 2014)

The Big Bang is most certainly not real. It is a math construct that doesn't fit the evidence completely and so has never been proven.

It is simple the Current Understanding, exactly like Flat Earth was, or Divine Right.


----------



## Doer (Jul 18, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> why did your god give life a time limit ? we all know our sun will burn out soon enough and all life on this planet will cease to exist why is that ? and why was there no mention of this in any of the holy books or scripture ?


Wrong. The cycles of the Universe are spelled out in detail in Tibetan Buddhism.
Shiva is the Goddess of Destruction for the Hindu. Destruction of worlds is her job.

The Western Church just made up this idea Hell, and a God you appeal to for personal salvation.

That is what is not mention in other scripture, even by the Jews.


----------



## JSJ (Jul 18, 2014)

Doer said:


> The Big Bang is most certainly not real. It is a math construct that doesn't fit the evidence completely and so has never been proven.
> 
> It is simple the Current Understanding, exactly like Flat Earth was, or Divine Right.


If the big bang wasn't real as you claim, then why is there a definite Doppler red shift when viewing neighboring galaxies?? The Doppler effect can be "proven", so why are you saying that it doesn't hold water when talking about the big bang??


----------



## Doer (Jul 18, 2014)

If you can't follow the math you can't follow me.

There are a lot of explanations outside of the Big Bang. But there is no more definitive than that, so BB survives.

The Big Bang can only be shown from a perspective. And that is from:\

A constant, over vast time, Speed of Light
A constant, over vast time, Space Density

We already know, neither of these are correct.

We don't know what we are looking at yet. Before Hubble we didn't even know about galaxy populations. What if space is as dense as concrete out there beyond our locale, but clear?

What if we are just in another Goldilocks Zone, this one, of thin space?

NASA tells children the place were the Big Bang occurs is not even in our SpaceTime. We can never go there, we can never know the center.

The physical universe is a vast shock wave layer, the skin of an inflating balloon, according to NASA. We don't know where we are front to back in the shock wave and we certainly don't know any lateral coordinates either.

We could simple be in a Black Hole and already dead.

The math is exactly the same as Big Bang.


----------



## JSJ (Jul 18, 2014)

Doer said:


> Why is there a who? That is the trap of all religion, this Otherness Supreme. No. That is your SELF you experience. There is an experience of godness, but no God.
> 
> Think about it. Who says there even is a Creator? Why does something have to be created? Why can't it just be?
> 
> ...


We created ourselves within the image of ourselves, yeah, that's not silly logic is it. This universe is our image?? Nothing silly about all that.


----------



## Doer (Jul 18, 2014)

We are in the Image of the Universe. We are made in ITS own image, from Star stuff.

These are facts, not a notion or belief.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jul 18, 2014)

ITS JUST AN IMAGINATION


----------



## JSJ (Jul 18, 2014)

Doer said:


> If you can't follow the math you can't follow me.
> 
> There are a lot of explanations outside of the Big Bang. But there is no more definitive than that, so BB survives.
> 
> ...


Yeah I love math, so I'm right there with ya. And it is math that says if everything is expanding, like a balloon, then in reverse it all comes back down to one pinpoint, the origin of the big bang.

And if you really like math and science, check string theory, basically saying that everything in existence is made up of nothing but waves. Like sound waves. Like when God spoke everything into existence, we are all just the waves of his spoken voice.


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 18, 2014)

Ps. Technically all religion is a prod


ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> its funny though isnt it, we(nassa) are observing as we speak new stars (suns) being created out in space and i dont see any god getting involved .
> how can people claim a god made our star/sun yet we are observing stars being created and stars dying out all over the universe without any god helping ?


God is helping... he is gravity, time and physics. Just cause you cant see something has no bearing on its existance. 

Just depends how you look at it and choose to live your life. You cant see love, but it is most definately a real thing... God is much the same.

Nobody can see my relationship with god, so to tell me it doesnt exist would be like me telling you that love is fake, even though your getting butterflies every time you think about your girl.

Science doesnt disprove religion. Nor the other way around. 

People built the pyramids... but we have no idea how. 

Whos to say you could fathom the universe being made? Whos to say anyone can!?!


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 18, 2014)

Doer said:


> Why is there a who? That is the trap of all religion, this Otherness Supreme. No. That is your SELF you experience. There is an experience of godness, but no God.
> 
> Think about it. Who says there even is a Creator? Why does something have to be created? Why can't it just be?
> 
> ...


I would argue that if someone is experiencing something, that it is real. 

Are the experiences by someone who just tried DMT unreal? Just because its an individual experience doesnt make it less real... if it has a lasting affect on the persin, its just as real as falling down a flight of stairs

And with such a closed mind to one side of the argument, its hard to get around your obvious bias on the subject.


Be as literal as you like, but god works in mysterious ways. 

You cant tell me what im feeling is *god like* not god, because its evident you havent opened your mind and heart to accept what it is I consider god. 

Dont get caught up on the stuff you cant understand... take what good you can from it and start building


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 18, 2014)

hydroMD said:


> People built the pyramids... but we have no idea how.


You mean that you have no idea how? I don't think you can speak for everyone.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 18, 2014)

ever consider god doesn't exist?


----------



## Sativied (Jul 18, 2014)

hydroMD you're trolling right? Yeah..... you're trolling.  That's some funny shit dude.  Don't forget to snap out of it when you're done.


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ever consider god doesn't exist?


Absolutely. Its a question that has gnawed at me for a long time. 

Even if god is not the exact embodyment of what i picture, makes him no less real if the belief of him helps me be happierrhan without


Skuxx said:


> You mean that you have no idea how? I don't think you can speak for everyone.



Aside from theory? Im pretty sure the pyramids are still a mystery. If you find hard facts about the exact techniques used please post a link. Keyword here: Fact


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 18, 2014)

I have read an article about how people think they started tje foundation. 

I read how its more than likely the area around the base of the pyramids was flooded. Then the foundation what cut/placed so it was parallel with the water level creating perfectly flat foundation.

No laser levels... just water.... and a shit ton of slaves 

Pretty cool... minus the slave part


----------



## Sativied (Jul 18, 2014)

You've clearly spent too much time reading the wrong book. How can you bring up pyramids as an argument and know nothing about it? They aren't built by slaves... more desert fairytale nonsense intended merely to keep sand out of vaginas.


----------



## Doer (Jul 18, 2014)

hydroMD said:


> I would argue that if someone is experiencing something, that it is real.
> 
> Are the experiences by someone who just tried DMT unreal? Just because its an individual experience doesnt make it less real... if it has a lasting affect on the persin, its just as real as falling down a flight of stairs
> 
> ...


I would say, it is you who are closed minded.

You didn't know I have been in constant meditation practice, for the last 40 years and more.

I have moved well beyond these petty earthy definitions of Otherness.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 18, 2014)

Doer said:


> I would say, it is you who are closed minded.
> You didn't know I have been in constant meditation practice, for the last 40 years and more.
> I have moved well beyond these petty earthy definitions of Otherness.


you're kidding, right? what does meditation have to do with anything? don't mean to sound like a richard, but i don't see your point....


----------



## mudminer (Jul 18, 2014)

ha...a richard...haha


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 18, 2014)

mudminer said:


> ha...a richard...haha


code word, lol...


----------



## Sativied (Jul 18, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> a richard


Google, define "a richard".

...

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2012/04/how-dick-came-to-be-short-for-richard/

Oh, doh..

Carry on, nothing to see here.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 18, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Google, define "a richard".http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2012/04/how-dick-came-to-be-short-for-richard/ Oh, doh..Carry on, nothing to see here.


nice link info.


----------



## mudminer (Jul 18, 2014)

code word "richard". copy that, 10-4, over-under. thx fer that. will def be using it. u don't hold a copyright on it do u? lol


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 18, 2014)

mudminer said:


> code word "richard". copy that, 10-4, over-under. thx fer that. will def be using it. u don't hold a copyright on it do u? lol


no i have no rights, lol. one thing i love about english (and why it's a difficult language to master,") sooo many slang words...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sativied said:


> How much?


How much what?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 19, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Rather than focusing on scientific inventions - since they require...you know...science - you could always just start a religion. Could be the next L. Ron Hubbard or even a Jesus of sorts...


I am going to try and publish My book, its an autobiography, science fiction, fantasy, and spiritual book.

I never want to be a cult leader. I would like to be an inspiration to everyone. I would like to be a guiding force.

Lets see what happens when I write My book, and I will take it one step at a time.

~PEACE~


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am going to try and publish My book, its an autobiography, science fiction, fantasy, and spiritual book.
> 
> I never want to be a cult leader. I would like to be an inspiration to everyone. I would like to be a guiding force.
> 
> ...


lol, said jim jones....


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 19, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> lol, said jim jones....


No, My Name is not "Jim Jones".

My Name is "George Manuel Oliveira".

I don't know much about Jim Jones, except he was a cult leader. I am not a cult leader. 

I don't want any disciples or followers. I just want witnesses and advocates. I want to be known, but I don't want a cult or a following. 

I guess, in the end, it doesn't matter much; we are all going to die when our heart stops beating, and we take our last breath.

I want to be known as a godly influence, but everything is futility.

~PEACE~


----------



## Doer (Jul 19, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> you're kidding, right? what does meditation have to do with anything? don't mean to sound like a richard, but i don't see your point....


It just means you have never practiced meditation. Of course, you have no idea, how meditation rinses out the sense of other, about God.

How could you?


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 19, 2014)

Doer said:


> It just means you have never practiced meditation. Of course, you have no idea, how meditation rinses out the sense of other, about God.
> 
> 
> How could you?





Some of the most religious people on earth use meditation...

Some of which dedicate their entire lives to it...

For you to automatically assume you are any more spiritually advanced because you have practiced controlling your thoughts over time seems like a very juvinile thought. Arrogant even. 

No way you can argue that meditation is anti religious with any actual validity. Its been used in religion throughout the course of history. 

With all that meditation you practice, id think you might be a little more open to things...


----------



## Doer (Jul 19, 2014)

No one said I was more "spiritually advanced," except you.


----------



## Doer (Jul 19, 2014)

No one said anti-religion, except you.

You seem to reject Oneness.


----------



## Doer (Jul 19, 2014)

The main thing is...you don't. So, if you do, for years at it, as I have, things seem quite different, is all.

It's not advanced in any way. I is just Knowledge of Self. 

To say advanced is just more hierarchy and leads away from Oneness. Likewise, to judge another as arrogant may lead away from Oneness.

Religions are very judgmental, don't cha' know? They crave Otherness and damn us if we don't.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> How much what?


You could care less.


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 19, 2014)

Doer said:


> The main thing is...you don't. So, if you do, for years at it, as I have, things seem quite different, is all.
> 
> It's not advanced in any way. I is just Knowledge of Self.
> 
> ...


Sorry, i guess i misinterpretted what you said. 

And sir, I use meditation in my life as well. Coupled with my beliefs i have found it a profound tool in my own self actualization.

I guess if you could explain to me how somebody cannot live a life of devine simplicity "oneness" and still believe in a religion, I would appreciate that incite. Because I have done both for years.

!!!A religion cannot judge anyone, or anything!!!

Only people can.

My religion actually teaches not to pass judgement, as i believe do many. 


If you have studied meditation for so long, I hope you have found some elightenment. What you should know is there are many forms of enlightenment, as well as paths to reach it. 

With you being so self aware and down with the 'oneness' I would hope you could see that practicing religion, is indeed, a form of meditation. It is a proven path to enlightenment.


Religion causes war all over the world, people do crazy things in the name of it, but religiin itself preaches acceptance, forgiveness & love. Nothing about bombing buildings, religious wars, etc etc

Just because people do things in the name of religion, does not mean religion is behind it. In fact, if the most extreme religious grouos in the world actually practiced what they say they are fighting for, they would be non issue.


----------



## Doer (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh course, the Religions teach us this and that, and yet how quickly we dis-obey.

How effective are they? Not at all.

There is no such thing as practicing a religion, beyond being in a club.

The western religions are violent.

The Christians say MY WAY ONLY and so do the Islamists.

Truth seems arrogant and only meditation, not belief or visualization, can bring us Truth, ime.

No one fights over Truth. All do fight or will be pushed to fight about Religion.


----------



## Doer (Jul 20, 2014)

Sativied said:


> You could care less.


That's for sure.


----------



## bird mcbride (Jul 20, 2014)

I find a lot of christians believe that the Earth is forever. If they read their book it says "behold. a new heaven and a new Earth" after the end of this one


----------



## Doer (Jul 20, 2014)

Belief is not worth fighting about, and yet all fighting is about belief.


----------



## bird mcbride (Jul 20, 2014)

If only people were manufactured to live with facts instead of beliefs
I'm sure God will eventually come up with something better than humans and we'll become but one of the many creatures that have been replaced overall


----------



## Doer (Jul 20, 2014)

So, God does extinction?

Sure all the energy is connected. Sure all is energy in action.

But, there is nothing but belief to say this universal energy of comets, extinction pressures or something else is intelligent and self directed.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 22, 2014)

Doer said:


> We are in the Image of the Universe. We are made in ITS own image, from Star stuff.
> 
> These are facts, not a notion or belief.


Hitler atoms


----------



## Sativied (Jul 22, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> Hitler atoms


That explains....


----------

